# Pellet smoker quit, can I re-smoke bacon tomorrow?



## bones62 (Sep 4, 2016)

This is my third batch of bacon using Pops brine recipe. (First two were great!!)  I work midnight shift and put it in the MES yesterday morning with the amazing pellet smoker that I recently purchased and went to bed.  Left it at 100 F for about 7 hours.  When I got up, only about 1/2 inch of the pellets had burned.  I have since found all the threads on how to remedy that.  It doesn't help that I am at 5200 feet. I also ordered the tube smoker yesterday because I read it works better at altitude.

  Question is, can I re-smoke the bacon again today?  It is back in fridge for now.  If I can't re-smoke it, I'll just use it as is.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes you can smoke it again today.

As a matter of fact a lot of the guys do just that.

They cold smoke the bacon for about 6 hours, then refrigerate uncovered overnight & smoke another 6 hours the next day & refrigerate. Then some continue on & smoke it a third time for another 6 hours the following day.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2016)

Yep...  put her back in the smoker...     I found the legs helped on my AMNPS BUT I'm at 1200' elev...    A small fan could help....













AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016


----------



## bones62 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the responses.  I re-smoked it and it looks good.  I am going to add a mailbox soon though because I think it will work a lot better.

Chuck


----------

